# Ideas for holiday in Cornwall



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Never been so would appreciate your recommendations:thumb:
Just me and the missus Aug this year.
We are fit and healthy and enjoy the outdoors.
Need parking for a car.
Love being around boats and harbours/mariners.
Decent quality accommodation but prefer not to be on caravan park or similar. Something private really.
We are 40 something’s and enjoy good food and drink but can’t pull off clubbing any more
Fire away please chaps.
We did Sussex last year roaming about in mixed weather and it was one of our best holidays.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

We stayed in a village on the north Cornwall coast in a town called Portreath. Its about 30 miles from Lands End. We stayed with Hoseason's in a lodge. they do 2 and 3 upside down lodges (lounge upstairs) complete with your own Jacuzzi. Also onsite parking for 2 cars for the bigger lodges. Even though it's on site, its quite exclusive and private.

The village is on the beach (quite a small bay - no marina) but its a VERY steep walk into/out of town and about 0.75 miles away. Loads of great cycling routes plus horse riding and other outdoor stuff to do. Our only negative was the pool was fairly busy especially with kids when the school holidays started.

All in all, its a very picturesque and quiet place - we will definitely go back again in a year or two but probably out of season


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

We stayed in a cottage in the village of Illogan, just up the road from Portreath. Naff all there but the lane past where we stayed was very popular with walkers and Portreath itself is a good 3 miles or so walk away. It was very peaceful, sparse facilities but then it’s just a bed for the night. Close to the A30 without it being intrusive.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Stayed in Mullion last year at February half term - weather was excellent and loads of brilliant coastal walks, Lizard, Bude etc. Not too busy either and St Ives was well worth a visit too. Shame it's so far away from us but I really liked it.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

we'd love to holiday in the UK with the pups but its cheaper to go abroad!

looking at 10/11 nights in cornwall early july and its £100 a night minium for s/c. guarantee me the weather and i'd pay it but paying £2k with spends min to be cold and miserable is to much. i can be cold and miserable at home for free!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Gorran Haven may be worth checking out, although we've not been for years. Quiet little village and with a large beach and a smaller secluded haven next to it accessible by some cliff steps. Not far from the quaint little port of Mevagissey and the Lost Gardens of Helligan which make for a nice walk.

Kind of place that used to have Cornish pasties in people's open street level windows and an honesty box next to it.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I’d recommend a visit to the Bedruthan Steps, on the north coast a little way east of Newquay. It’s a stand-out natural coastal feature, but watch out for the incoming tide as it moves fast and the beach is flat.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

We stay in Crantock, just outside Newqauy every year, beautiful beach, couple of nice pubs and easy to get to other things around as it's not overly secluded.

A personal favourite of ours is to head to Healey's cider farm, it's the birthplace of the (in)famous Rattler cider and the Healey's that started it were the grandchildren of Donald Healey, so theres a few nice classics in the foyer!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

The gwel an mor site at portreath is great, albeit expensive! Lots of costal walks as you head down towards the hayle way. Which in turn can take you to st Ives, st just, lands end, sennen... Have a search for those and see what you think!

Bedruthan steps is a great shout, great looking area! 

Boats etc you'd be looking at Falmouth as you then have budock, port navis and the entire helford river at your doorstep. Endless walks over there!


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

We stayed in sennen cove earlier this year. Was good.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

I would say Padstein, still has an active fishing harbour, not many of those left here and gorgeous coastline going down from there.
Constantine bay, Trevose head, Bedruthan steps all within a few miles, as is Haywood Cider farm in St maybyn that haven't long starred their Sunday social gatherings.

Either this or south coast say helston downwards so porthgwarra/porthcurno, Prussia cover etc.

I live in Bodmin and take many photos all over the cost so seen most of it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

What type of things would you like to acually do and see?

I live in Cornwall so let me know and I'll be more than happy to help.

You've had some good advice from people above, I'd add going to see Kynance Cove to the list, it is an absolutely stunning beach visually.

Depends what you're into but going to see a little show at the outdoor Minack Theatre is an experience if they do a show late enough for it to be glorious sunshine then pitch black by the time it's finished, it's lovely.

As for things to do, in Newquay you have Jet Ski Safaris, Paddleboarding, Surfing lessons, you've got world famous Fistral Beach and some night life and some very good restaurants now. 

Just a shame a lot of the town centres look like ones around the country, empty shops everywhere.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys some really good ideas.
For the weeks we wanted some of our first choices have been booked. 
Just booked a nice little apartment in Barnoon with parking space. It says St ives Centre is a couple of minutes walk and we have a sea view. Seems a nice base and we intend to be out and about exploring this lovely part of the country.:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Another shout out for Kynance Cove, possibly the most beautiful beach in England. If you are that way and want to go the furthest point south on the mainland, then Lizard Point is worth a visit. Both are National Trust land so pay and display and if you want to go to Kynance, get there early.

Whilst you are in that area, food wise if you can get a table at Boo Koo's in Helston and you like your food, then you wont find bigger portions.

St Michaels mount is worth a visit, again National Trust

St Ives, never got the buzz surrounding it but it is a nice place to visit and the park & ride from the leisure centre is a god send.

Padstow, i love this place despite Rick Stein seemingly owning half of it, spent a glorious hot afternoon wandering around there with the wife.

Falmouth, not that bad but not really seasidey . Amazing cafe with incredible cakes close to the cancer reasearch shop

Fowey, another place i love to visit and also has a bus to get you back out of the town to the car park - it's steep!


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have been down to the area around Lizard for the last 7 years - love it, long journey from where I live, if i can give one tip - do not travel on a Saturday in either direction its is a nightmare, we break the journey up by stopping at Portishead Point for a hour on the way down, lovely for a short break from the journey and only 10-15 minutes off route.
As said before Kynance Cove is absolutely beautiful, I love going down to Lizard Point, and don't forget Coverack and Porthleven - in my opinion one of the most stunning areas of the country. and you must try a Anne's Pasty

I wouldn't bother with lands end - just felt like visiting a shopping centre when i visited it (was the first time down there though)


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I Always say Polzeath I camp there once your there no need to use the car everything is walking distance Especially for evening meals Beers a lot of campsites are away from towns when someone has to drive.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Got back Friday night. The 6 1/2 hour “clear” journey took 9 hours there with 3 breaks and 10 hours back with 3 breaks. I don’t think there will ever be a good time to travel the m6 or m5 anymore. So many vehicle breakdowns and roadworks slowed the flow.
What a fantastic place to visit. Apologies for any spelling here but we stayed just off Porthmeor Beach in a modern apartment run by aspects. They seem to manage most of the properties in St Ives. Had some amazing meals but trying to get a table anywhere is a nightmare even for just two. Places are either booked well in advance or if bookings are not accepted you rock up early to put your name on a list and hope to get seated. So many people in such a small town I suppose.
Thanks for the recommendations and we did most of them plus a few touristy others such as Healy cider farm, seal sanctuary and Eden project.
Favourite cost just a voluntary donation for parking/toilet and that was the coastal walk from lizard to Kynance, just wow. Disappointing that not many people actually donated anything but each to their own eh.
Locals are friendly and welcoming and it was great not to see loads of crap tattoos, drug use and England footy tops - looking at you Spanish resorts
Will definitely go back and at least we now know that driving a Navara through the back streets of St Ives on a Friday afternoon is not a good idea:thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Glad you had a good time, I got back last night and managed the complete opposite to you! a new record of 3hrs 27 from Newquay to Warwickshire.

Also glad you got over to Healeys, we went Sunday for a bit of breakfast and cider tasting, the place has relaly improved since we started going although i'd say the factory shop is not quite as cheap as it could be... considering the bottles were a few pounds a pack cheaper in the Morrison's down the road!


----------

